# speaker connections



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

PSB imagine C center
energy 2.1 bookshelf loudspeaker
minx 322 sub woofer
Boston Acoustics RS334 tower speakers
Boston Acoustics VRX rears or surround 
Marantz SR5010

i am from surrey bc canada
how is rp electronics to buy them from

hi i am going to hook up my new system
is banana plugs the best way to go

if so what kind of banana plugs

what is a good wire for my sub

my front center and sub will be very close to receiver
my back speakers will be 40 ft of speaker wire i already measured
i used a peice of string and followed the route
what guage of speaker wire do you suggest
please and thank you for your time reading and answering my post


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speaker wire runs under 75ft need only to be 14awg. A spool of speaker wire from Monoprice or even Home Depot is plenty. Banana plugs work well but only as good as the connection where the wire is attached to the plug. If the binding posts have large enough holes for the wire to go all the way through then that is still the best connection possible.
Again Monoprice.com is a good source for that as well.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I installed banana plugs on my speaker wires.
It is a mixed bag.
They work fine, there are no connection problems.
When I unplug all the speaker wires the banana plugs are great, they are much faster and easier compared to the binding posts, I have done this twice in 5 years and both times were in the first 6 months of ownership.
When I have to slide the AVR out to connect something new (TV, ROKU, BD player, PS3, WII, computer, set top box/DVR) the banana plugs are as bad as the HDMI plugs about getting pulled out.
You have to be very careful to make sure the banana plugs are where they are supposed to be every time you move the AVR.

I am not saying not to use them, just giving you a real life perspective.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1 on Monoprice for wire & banana plugs. They offer some great deals at different times, just brouse through their site. My rack is on wheels so I can roll it around to get to the back, I make sure I had enough lenght on my wires so they wouldn't get tugged on during the move...works great!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I, too, would go with banana plugs. I put them on all of my gear (also from monoprice) and they not only work great, but make it easy to change things if the need arises.


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

chashint said:


> I installed banana plugs on my speaker wires.
> It is a mixed bag.
> They work fine, there are no connection problems.
> When I unplug all the speaker wires the banana plugs are great, they are much faster and easier compared to the binding posts, I have done this twice in 5 years and both times were in the first 6 months of ownership.
> ...


have you tried the looking banana plugs i have read about them


----------

